# [Solved] dhcpcd fails on boot

## megalodon

Hi ladies & gentlemen,

I want my notebook to be available to ssh all the time, so I set dhcpcd to run on boot time, but this happens:

```

...

 * Bringing up interface enp2s0f0

 *   Caching network module dependencies

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd-9.4.0 starting

DUID 00:04:xxx

enp2s0f0: waiting for carrier

enp2s0f0: carrier acquired

enp2s0f0: IAID 84:04:02:0b

enp2s0f0: adding address fe80::74f4:52f7:6588:ba4a

enp2s0f0: soliciting an IPv6 router

enp2s0f0: rebinding lease of 192.168.0.110

enp2s0f0: probing for an IPv4LL address

enp2s0f0: DHCP lease expired

enp2s0f0: soliciting a DHCP lease

enp2s0f0: offered 192.168.0.110 from 192.168.0.1

enp2s0f0: probing address 192.168.0.110/24

timed out

dhcpcd exited

 [ !! ]

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.enp2s0f0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.enp2s0f0 would not start

...

```

Then, I login -> startx -> openbox -> open terminal:

```

$ sudo dhcpcd

Password: 

dhcpcd-9.4.0 starting

dev: loaded udev

DUID 00:04:xxxx

enp2s0f0: IAID 84:04:02:0b

wlp3s0: waiting for carrier

wlp3s0: carrier acquired

wlp3s0: IAID d3:1e:24:92

wlp3s0: adding address fe80::9a4d:592d:65bf:104

wlp3s0: carrier lost

wlp3s0: deleting address fe80::9a4d:592d:65bf:104

enp2s0f0: soliciting an IPv6 router

enp2s0f0: Router Advertisement from fe80::c23c:4ff:fe85:ce94

enp2s0f0: adding address 2804:14d:5c75:507b:4ec8:b121:1e2d:6405/64

enp2s0f0: adding route to 2804:14d:5c75:507b::/64

enp2s0f0: requesting DHCPv6 information

enp2s0f0: adding default route via fe80::c23c:4ff:fe85:ce94

enp2s0f0: soliciting a DHCP lease

enp2s0f0: offered 192.168.0.110 from 192.168.0.1

enp2s0f0: probing address 192.168.0.110/24

forked to background, child pid 2827

```

And It gets an Ip.

I followed some guides (only) from Gentoo wiki, including Network management using DHCPCD, dhcpcd, the handbook and others, but I read too many wikis and now I`m lost, and can`t remember exactly what I did  :Embarassed:  .

Question 1: hey guys, what files you need? (please be patient   :Razz:  )

Question 2: can I fix dhcpcd to work before I login? I`m open to better configuration, new directions, etc.

Question 3: I don`t know if this relates to my main problem, but starting today I have some trouble accessing some sites. I checked /etc/resolv.conf and was blank. I set nameserver 8.8.8.8 a few times, but becomes blank again minutes later. So I rebooted and now it filled with information I really don`t know.

```

$ cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd from enp2s0f0.dhcp, enp2s0f0.ra

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

domain home

nameserver 181.213.xxx

nameserver 181.213.xxx

nameserver 2804:14d:1:0:xxx

nameserver 2804:14d:1:0:xxx

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

Last edited by megalodon on Sun Jul 25, 2021 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

For resolv.conf plz add

```

static domain_name_servers=8.8.8.8

```

in dhcpcd.conf

I think you have 2 dhcp daemons running.

One in your router and one in your system ie the dhcpcd.

Maybe they are in conflict.

is this your router

```

192.168.0.1

```

?

Just use static ip and be done with dhcpcd.

----------

## megalodon

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> For resolv.conf plz add
> 
> ```
> 
> static domain_name_servers=8.8.8.8
> ...

 

I see. But isn`t dhcpcd a client? I thought I need I client in order to get an IP, it`s a notebook I connect to networks other than mine. Can I connect to my router without it?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> is this your router
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yup.

----------

## pietinger

Try to set your dhcpcd in runlevel "default" and not in "boot". Please show us the output of "rc-update". Maybe we need "emerge --info"

----------

## alamahant

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  see. But isn`t dhcpcd a client?
> 
> 

 

yes you are right.dhcpcd is a client.

My error.

If you connect to other networks also you need dhcpcd.

If you use your machine only in your lan then you could use static ip.

Maybe you need both dhcpcd and net.<your-iface> enabled @boot

```

rc-update add dhcpcd boot

rc-update add net.<your-iface> boot

```

Sorry again for my mistake...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alamahant,

Networking cannot be started in the boot runlevel. Well it can but it makes a mess.

Whatever controls starting networking needs to be in the default runlevel.

The boot runlevel is enough to get to single user made. No sound, no network, no bells no whistles ...

----------

## alamahant

Neddy

Thanks for the info.

I didnt know that.

I have my net.<ifaces> in boot runlevel since forever.

Never had a problem.

But thank you so much for pointing this fact to me.

And according to netifrc wiki you are absolutely right

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enable at boot
> 
> Running the rc-update is the final step in the configuration process. Add each interface to the system's init process so they are automatically started when the system boots. Normally interfaces are added to the default runlevel:
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alamahant,

You have been lucky. Putting networking in the boot runlevel forces all the things that it hepends on to start before it, so that the boot runlevel can complete.

If you don't notice now, just fix it. If you wait, you might want to boot to single user mode and find that you can't.

When you must start in single user mode, you have bigger problems than no networking :)

----------

## megalodon

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Try to set your dhcpcd in runlevel "default" and not in "boot". Please show us the output of "rc-update". Maybe we need "emerge --info"

 

```

$ rc-update 

            alsasound | boot                                   

               binfmt | boot                                   

             bootmisc | boot                                   

              cgroups |                                 sysinit

               cronie |      default                           

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

              elogind | boot                                   

                 fsck | boot                                   

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

         net.enp2s0f0 |      default                           

             netmount |      default                           

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

         save-keymaps | boot                                   

    save-termencoding | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                           

        stmpfiles-dev |                                 sysinit

      stmpfiles-setup | boot                                   

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

             sysklogd |      default                           

         termencoding | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

         udev-trigger |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot 

```

```

$ emerge --info

Portage 3.0.20 (python 3.9.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1, gcc-10.3.0, glibc-2.33, 5.10.27-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.10.27-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3632QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:    12153072 total,   6509092 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 30 Jun 2021 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: facc29348d9817c6b255a5109ed2784b9b49fa8d

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.2 p1) 2.35.2

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.32.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.9.5_p2::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.52.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -Os -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -Os -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -Os -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -Os -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt dri elogind fortran gdbm gtk iconv ipv6 iscsi jpeg lcms libglvnd libtirpc lm-sensors lzma multilib ncurses nls nptl openc opengl openmp pam pcre pulseaudio readline sdl seccomp spice split-usr ssl svg tcpd unicode virtfs webp xattr xft xinerama xml zlib zstd" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

```

```

$ cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -Os -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

USE="X elogind xft xinerama gtk jpeg lzma lcms openc svg xml webp zstd \

     ncurses sdl spice iscsi opengl virtfs -systemd -gnome -kde \

     -sendmail alsa lm-sensors pulseaudio"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

# Video Drivers

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

```

```

$ cat conf.d/netmount 

# You will need to set the dependencies in the netmount script to match

# the network configuration tools you are using. This should be done in

# this file by following the examples below, and not by changing the

# service script itself.

#

# Each of these examples is meant to be used separately. So, for

# example, do not set rc_need to something like "net.eth0 dhcpcd".

#

# If you are using newnet and configuring your interfaces with static

# addresses with the network script, you  should use this setting.

#

#rc_need="network"

#

# If you are using oldnet, you must list the specific net.* services you

# need.

#

# This example assumes all of your netmounts can be reached on

# eth0.

#

#rc_need="net.eth0"

#

# This example assumes some of your netmounts are on eth1 and some

# are on eth2.

#

#rc_need="net.eth1 net.eth2"

#

# If you are using a dynamic network management tool like

# NetworkManager, dhcpcd in standalone mode, wicd, badvpn-ncd, etc, to

# manage the network interfaces with the routes to your netmounts, you

# should list that tool.

#

#rc_need="NetworkManager"

#rc_need="dhcpcd"

#rc_need="wicd"

#

# The default setting is designed to be backward compatible with our

# current setup, but you are highly discouraged from using this. In

# other words, please change it to be more suited to your system.

#

rc_need="net"

#

# Mark certain mount points as critical.

# This contains aspace separated list of mount points which should be

# considered critical. If one of these mount points cannot be mounted,

# netmount will fail.

# By default, this is empty.

#critical_mounts="/home /var"

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

megalodon,

That looks good.

What do you have in /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## megalodon

```

$ cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_enp2s0f0="dhcp"

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

megalodon,

You get dhcp for free when /etc/conf.d/net is missing.

Rename it so it's not found and try again.

I don't see a problem there though.

----------

## megalodon

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> megalodon,
> 
> You get dhcp for free when /etc/conf.d/net is missing.
> 
> Rename it so it's not found and try again.
> ...

 

I did.

When this happen, woks:

```

 * Bringing up interface enp2s0f0

 *   Caching network module dependencies

 *   config_enp2s0f0 not specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd-9.4.0 starting

DUID 00:04:5b:d8:32:8e:03:59:e2:11:8f:81:20:89:84:04:02:0b

enp2s0f0: waiting for carrier

enp2s0f0: carrier acquired

enp2s0f0: IAID 84:04:02:0b

enp2s0f0: adding address fe80::74f4:52f7:6588:ba4a

enp2s0f0: soliciting an IPv6 router

enp2s0f0: soliciting a DHCP lease

enp2s0f0: Router Advertisement from fe80::c23c:4ff:fe85:ce94

enp2s0f0: adding address 2804:14d:5c75:507b:4ec8:b121:1e2d:6405/64

enp2s0f0: adding route to 2804:14d:5c75:507b::/64

enp2s0f0: requesting DHCPv6 information

enp2s0f0: adding default route via fe80::c23c:4ff:fe85:ce94

enp2s0f0: probing for an IPv4LL address

forked to background, child pid 2436

 [ ok ]

 *     received address 

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

 [ ok ]

```

Otherwise:

```

 * Bringing up interface enp2s0f0

 *   Caching network module dependencies

 *   config_enp2s0f0 not specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd-9.4.0 starting

DUID 00:04:5b:d8:32:8e:03:59:e2:11:8f:81:20:89:84:04:02:0b

enp2s0f0: waiting for carrier

enp2s0f0: carrier acquired

enp2s0f0: IAID 84:04:02:0b

enp2s0f0: adding address fe80::74f4:52f7:6588:ba4a

enp2s0f0: soliciting an IPv6 router

enp2s0f0: soliciting a DHCP lease

enp2s0f0: probing for an IPv4LL address

timed out

dhcpcd exited

 [ !! ]

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.enp2s0f0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.enp2s0f0 would not start

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

 [ ok ]

```

I tried +- ten times, and results where 'random'. Tried reboot or poweroff and sometime succeed, others not.

Here is a full log (fail and then success):

```

rc shutdown logging started at Tue Jul  6 19:59:25 2021

 * Stopping local ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping elogind ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sysklogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /media/data ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Tue Jul  6 19:59:26 2021

rc sysinit logging started at Tue Jul  6 19:59:37 2021

   OpenRC 0.42.1 is starting up Gentoo Linux (x86_64)

 * /proc is already mounted

 * /run/openrc: creating directory

 * /run/lock: creating directory

 * /run/lock: correcting owner

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting security filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting debug filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting SELinux filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting persistent storage (pstore) filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting efivarfs filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting cgroup filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting devtmpfs on /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/mqueue ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating list of required static device nodes for the current kernel ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up tmpfiles.d entries for /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Generating a rule to create a /dev/root symlink ...

 [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

 [ ok ]

rc sysinit logging stopped at Tue Jul  6 19:59:37 2021

rc boot logging started at Tue Jul  6 19:59:37 2021

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/sdb3: clean, 454643/14376960 files, 4420493/57493393 blocks

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 * Creating mtab symbolic link

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting elogind ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to thunderstorm  ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [us] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up network interface lo ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving key mapping ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving terminal encoding ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Tue Jul  6 19:59:38 2021

rc default logging started at Tue Jul  6 19:59:39 2021

 * Starting sysklogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface enp2s0f0

 *   Caching network module dependencies

 *   config_enp2s0f0 not specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd-9.4.0 starting

DUID 00:04:5b:d8:32:8e:03:59:e2:11:8f:81:20:89:84:04:02:0b

enp2s0f0: waiting for carrier

enp2s0f0: carrier acquired

enp2s0f0: IAID 84:04:02:0b

enp2s0f0: adding address fe80::74f4:52f7:6588:ba4a

enp2s0f0: soliciting an IPv6 router

enp2s0f0: soliciting a DHCP lease

enp2s0f0: probing for an IPv4LL address

timed out

dhcpcd exited

 [ !! ]

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.enp2s0f0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.enp2s0f0 would not start

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Tue Jul  6 20:00:10 2021

rc shutdown logging started at Tue Jul  6 20:00:28 2021

 * Stopping local ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping elogind ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sysklogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /media/data ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Tue Jul  6 20:00:30 2021

rc shutdown logging started at Tue Jul  6 20:00:28 2021

 * Stopping local ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping elogind ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sysklogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /media/data ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Tue Jul  6 20:00:30 2021

rc sysinit logging started at Tue Jul  6 20:00:41 2021

   OpenRC 0.42.1 is starting up Gentoo Linux (x86_64)

 * /proc is already mounted

 * /run/openrc: creating directory

 * /run/lock: creating directory

 * /run/lock: correcting owner

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting security filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting debug filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting SELinux filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting persistent storage (pstore) filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting efivarfs filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting cgroup filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting devtmpfs on /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/mqueue ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating list of required static device nodes for the current kernel ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up tmpfiles.d entries for /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Generating a rule to create a /dev/root symlink ...

 [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

 [ ok ]

rc sysinit logging stopped at Tue Jul  6 20:00:41 2021

rc boot logging started at Tue Jul  6 20:00:41 2021

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/sda3: clean, 454643/14376960 files, 4420557/57493393 blocks

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 * Creating mtab symbolic link

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting elogind ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to thunderstorm  ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [us] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up network interface lo ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving key mapping ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving terminal encoding ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Tue Jul  6 20:00:42 2021

rc default logging started at Tue Jul  6 20:00:42 2021

 * Starting sysklogd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface enp2s0f0

 *   Caching network module dependencies

 *   config_enp2s0f0 not specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd-9.4.0 starting

DUID 00:04:5b:d8:32:8e:03:59:e2:11:8f:81:20:89:84:04:02:0b

enp2s0f0: waiting for carrier

enp2s0f0: carrier acquired

enp2s0f0: IAID 84:04:02:0b

enp2s0f0: adding address fe80::74f4:52f7:6588:ba4a

enp2s0f0: soliciting an IPv6 router

enp2s0f0: soliciting a DHCP lease

enp2s0f0: Router Advertisement from fe80::c23c:4ff:fe85:ce94

enp2s0f0: adding address 2804:14d:5c75:507b:4ec8:b121:1e2d:6405/64

enp2s0f0: adding route to 2804:14d:5c75:507b::/64

enp2s0f0: requesting DHCPv6 information

enp2s0f0: adding default route via fe80::c23c:4ff:fe85:ce94

enp2s0f0: probing for an IPv4LL address

forked to background, child pid 2436

 [ ok ]

 *     received address 

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Tue Jul  6 20:01:13 2021

```

----------

## megalodon

H guys, I found a solution!

Digging a bit more I found a similar problem here in Gentoo forums.

I found that a symlink pointing to net.enps0f0 exists on /etc/runlevels/default:

```

$ ls -l

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Jun 12 14:37 cronie -> /etc/init.d/cronie

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Jan 24 19:24 local -> /etc/init.d/local

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Jan 24 19:24 netmount -> /etc/init.d/netmount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Jan 24 19:24 net.enps0f0 -> /etc/init.d/net.enps0f0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Jun 12 14:38 sshd -> /etc/init.d/sshd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Jun 12 14:34 sysklogd -> /etc/init.d/sysklogd

# rm net.enps0f0

```

After a reboot, everything worked like a charm.

Also, I found a good topic from an Arch guy explaining how to speed up dhcpcd on boot.

This problem is solved.

----------

